# NOMINATE: Ugliest skyscrapers



## UnRavelled

*Elephant Building, Thailand*











*The Russian embassy in Havana, Cuba*











*30 St. Mary Axe, London*


----------



## Bezben

UnRavelled said:


> *Elephant Building, Thailand*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Russian embassy in Havana, Cuba*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *30 St. Mary Axe, London*


Although I respect your opinion.. but the Gherkin?! Really?! I think it's the most BEAUTIFUL skyscraper in the whole of Europe (hence why it won so many awards in 2004!)


----------



## Bezben

1) Tour montparnasse
2) Kaliningrad House of Soviets
3) Abraj Al Bait


----------



## UnRavelled

Bezben said:


> Although I respect your opinion.. but the Gherkin?! Really?! I think it's the most BEAUTIFUL skyscraper in the whole of Europe (hence why it won so many awards in 2004!)


I personally find it an eyesore for London. Just my views on it.


----------



## endar

*Grand Lisboa, Macau*









spurce

*Mirante do Vale, Brazil*









source


*Velasca, Italy*










source


:cheers:


----------



## sahand14

miami hotel 
mashhad/iran


----------



## FloripaNation

Sony Tower, New York










Al Yaquob Tower, Dubai ( uke: )



















Aldar, Abu Dhabi


----------



## mexmatt

*Grand Lisboa
Ryugyong Hotel
Torre Velasca

All are so monumentally hideous that they completely overshadow any other nominees.*


----------



## SO143

UnRavelled said:


> I personally find it an eyesore for London. Just my views on it.


it is perhaps the most iconic skyscraper in europe and it is also a symbol of the powerful financial centres of london.


----------



## ProdayuSlona

Torre Velasca, Milan
Abraj-al-bait endowment, Mecca 
Grand Lisboa, Macau 
Man, is it me, or are some of the towers nominated here are not even CLOSE to being ugly? :crazy:


----------



## jonwil

There are many towers in this thread that I would LOVE to see in my home town and that I dont find ugly at all.


----------



## prakmrao

1. Mukesh Ambani's new Residence Tower, Mumbai-India
2. Mukesh Ambani's new Residence Tower, Mumbai-India
3. Mukesh Ambani's new Residence Tower, Mumbai-India


----------



## Bezben

UnRavelled said:


> I personally find it an eyesore for London. Just my views on it.


Coming from someone who goes to london regularly it's one of the greatest buildings built in London for decades  it fits in perfectly 

Source: I went london yesterday lol


----------



## Rezame

and we have a winner

Mukesh Ambani's new Residence Tower, Mumbai-India


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Torre Velasca (Italy) defination of uglyness
MetLife Building (New York) worst skyline destroyer on earth
Abraj Al-Bait (Mecca) Worlds premium shape-fail. It looks like a christian church from most views - if you ignore the half moon on the pinacle...


----------



## Lunar Eclipse

Guy's Hospital - London
Times Tower - Hong Kong
Columbus Tower - Madrid



mexmatt said:


> *
> Grand Lisboa
> Ryugyong Hotel
> Torre Velasca
> All are so monumentally hideous that they completely overshadow any other nominees.*


Abraj al-Bait? Tour Montparnasse? Columbus Tower?



Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> It looks like a christian church from most views - if you ignore the half moon on the pinacle...


???


----------



## Brad

For those who don't know what "skyscraper" means.
*A building over 150 metres*


----------



## guy4versa

chrysler tower
empire state building
wtc


----------



## Union.SLO

guy4versa said:


> chrysler tower
> empire state building
> wtc


Haha, how unexpected from you! :lol:


----------



## felis

*Europarco, Rome*


----------



## 1+2=3

Abraj Al Bait, Mecca 









30 st Mary Axe, London









Revolution Tower, Panama City









by *Iaanba*, on Flickr


----------



## guy4versa

jetmty1 said:


> You DON`T KNOW NOTHING, I MEAN NOTHING, CERO, NONE,NADAAAAA About architecture , Ok your post it is a TOTAL INSULT- to skyscraper world history.
> 
> .


this thread already insult skyscraper and architect themself..lol, beauty is subjective and its a matter personal taste..there's nothing in real world for most beautiful building,animal,car,dress,bridge ect..!! no need to be soo serious!and respect others opinion:bash:


----------



## Thanial

welshbathboy said:


> Marina Bay Sands, Singapore
> Flame Towers, Baku


 I don't even know what to say... those are two of my favourite buildings in the world! Marina Bay is spectacular, the best hotel I have ever stayed in and I'll never forget how many times I just stopped and stared at it! And Flame Towers... I just don't know what to say... they're amazing! (still it's only my opinion!)


----------



## .franco

Torre Velasca, Milan 













30 St Mary Axe, London











Torre Agbar, Barcelona


----------



## balthazar

Abraj Al-Bait, Mecca

Marina Bay Sands, Singapore

Elephant Building, Bangkok


----------



## Bezben

Thanial said:


> I don't even know what to say... those are two of my favourite buildings in the world! Marina Bay is spectacular, the best hotel I have ever stayed in and I'll never forget how many times I just stopped and stared at it! And Flame Towers... I just don't know what to say... they're amazing! (still it's only my opinion!)


Don't worry Thanial, people here like to look past the boring blocks of NYC and Chicago and rather go for mild buildings which they are simply jealous of..


----------



## ryuuzaki

.franco said:


> Torre Velasca, Milan


Tis is a weird building, looks like a huge treehouse :lol:


----------



## .franco

ryuuzaki said:


> Tis is a weird building, looks like a huge treehouse :lol:


:lol:


----------



## THT-United

Grand Lisboa, Macau









KOMTAR, Penang









Abraj Al Bait, Mecca


----------



## MrCitiesXl

Holy hell there's alot of trolling going on here,I'll nominate these
Burj Al Khalifa








Shanghai Finance Centre








And the last and hopefully least Sears Tower


----------



## FloripaNation

^^Loooool :nuts:

.
.
.
.
.
. 

:drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

SO143 said:


> i highly doubt that sir norman foster and ranzo piano would give a shit about what some of you trolls think.


And they give a shit what you think as well.

At least i did not nominate St.Axe, here are enough "trolls" around, who do that for me.
my nominatin is still 
Torre Velasca
MetLife Building 
Abraj Al-Bait


----------



## Bezben

MrCitiesXl said:


> Holy hell there's alot of trolling going on here,I'll nominate these
> Burj Al Khalifa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanghai Finance Centre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the last and hopefully least Sears Tower


Did you just go and nominate the 3 tallest buildings in the world from Wikipedia? Please people this is getting ridiculous I don't even think people are bothering looking anymore..


----------



## welshbathboy

Thanial said:


> I don't even know what to say... those are two of my favourite buildings in the world! Marina Bay is spectacular, the best hotel I have ever stayed in and I'll never forget how many times I just stopped and stared at it! And Flame Towers... I just don't know what to say... they're amazing! (still it's only my opinion!)


The Marina Bay is spoilt by the ridiculous sky park, why does it reach out one end, but not the other, it looks ugly imho. Remove the sky park and it is just three boring towers.

Remove the nice light show from the flame towers and they are just three stumpy and fat penguins, nothing special at all, again imho. If you have to rely on lights to make something look good, you've already lost.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

it's simply posting the worst quality images of Velasca Tower in Milan and saying it's ugly. 
yes, it's not the best tower in the world, but I really don't understand how someone can say that this is the "definition of uglyness"..:


Torre Velasca di JasonParis, su Flickr


Milan Skyline di Enrico G. Agostoni, su Flickr

*...when there're buildings like these around the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *:storm::storm::storm::storm::storm::storm::storm::storm::storm::storm::storm::storm::storm::storm::storm::storm::storm:














































and many many others!!!!!


----------



## Brad

Sears Tower - decent for a horror movie.










Revolution Tower, Panama Cit - a tasteless combination of the upper and the lower parts.










Tour Montparnasse, Paris - the eye sore for all who likes Paris.


----------



## Thanial

welshbathboy said:


> The Marina Bay is spoilt by the ridiculous sky park, why does it reach out one end, but not the other, it looks ugly imho. Remove the sky park and it is just three boring towers.
> 
> Remove the nice light show from the flame towers and they are just three stumpy and fat penguins, nothing special at all, again imho. If you have to rely on lights to make something look good, you've already lost.


I can't believe what I'm reading... I respect your opinion in not liking the sky part (I personally loved it, but I can see why others would dislike it), but when there are concrete blocks from the 80s in the world, why would this (and Flame Towers) deserve a nomination? Also, what the hell does imho mean? :lol:


----------



## TaxiRide

meteoforumitalia said:


> it's simply posting the worst quality images of Velasca Tower in Milan and saying it's ugly.
> yes, it's not the best tower in the world, but I really don't understand how someone can say that this is the "definition of uglyness"..:
> 
> 
> Torre Velasca di JasonParis, su Flickr
> 
> 
> Milan Skyline di Enrico G. Agostoni, su Flickr


:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:





































One of the best modern building in Milan, fully linked to the historic contest!


----------



## Fab87

Sorry world, but we will not let you pull Torre Velasca down. I respect tastes, when they are supported by knowledge. 

Tower Velasca is perfectly integrated in the architecture of the center of Milan. You find it on school books in Italy, as an example of a building combining old and new architecture. Its shape recalls the Castello Sforzesco located nearby.










the tower is able to dialogue with the Duomo as well...

 old and new gotich di kamilluzza, su Flickr[/IMG]


Its finitures are very elegant and high quality, considering it was built in the 50's. 
Please notice the elegant layout of the windows, and the intentional "random" effect.


MILANO "Torre Velasca " Una cartolina agli amici di Flickr di Mardiam40/Gabriele....on vacation....!!!, su Flickr
*
Among all the highrises in the world, can anyone really think this is the ugliest building ever built? For real? A building thought and designed to fit the surroundings. Has anyone seen it live?*

And besides, Tower Velasca is 99m tall. Can it be considered a skyscarper?


----------



## Arda_1923

Gökkafes / Süzer Plaza, İstanbul









Abraj Al-Bait, Mecca









Imperia Tower, Moscow


----------



## jdjones

I like Genex, it's not ugly but also isn't beautiful, it is intriguing and interesting to look at.


----------



## Mike____

Mulefisk said:


> That's Skyscrapercity for you. Everyone loves to hate on brutalism here. Because it's an easy target? I don't know.
> 
> 
> *The Eiffel Tower, Paris*


The Eiffel Tower is not a building nor a skyscraper.


----------



## Suburbanist

Abraj Al-Bait, Mecca
Chrysler Tower, N.Y.C.
Burj Al-Kahlifa, Dubai


----------



## Bezben

Suburbanist said:


> Abraj Al-Bait, Mecca
> Chrysler Tower, N.Y.C.
> Burj Al-Kahlifa, Dubai


Hey, I know we can't agree over everything, but are you honestly saying that buildings such as "Guy's Hospital Tower" and the Elephant building are less hideous?!


----------



## krkseg1ops

Dude, he only mentioned three names, take the stick out of your a**. 
My nominees:
Elephant from Bangkok
Torre Velazca in Milan
Al Yaquob Tower in Dubai


----------



## Danielbisogno

Grand Lisboa-Macau
Revolution Tower-Panama
Abraj al Bait-Mecca


----------



## cloud32

Grand Lisboa - Macau 
Sky Plaza - Leeds
Murcury City Tower - Moscow


----------



## FloripaNation

Mike____ said:


> The Eiffel Tower is not a building nor a skyscraper.


Monument


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

Im not sure if it's the very ugliest skyscraper in the world, as I haven't seen them all obviously, but if you say the words 'ugly skyscraper' the first image that comes to mind is ALWAYS Tore Agbar. It is so fugly as to almost be cool (I stress 'almost'). I know plenty of other people have already nominated it but I had to add my agreement.

And it isn't to do with phallic reasons like some people state, all scrapers are phallic to one degree or another, and you ony have to look at 40 St Mary Axe in London to see how a similar shape can look so outstanding, when the proportions of the building are done correctly, when there is a proper architect involved, when the cladding is classy and and the lighting scheme is suble and refined.

Tore Agbar is none of that, the shape is just....well it's a ***** lets face it, the proportions are all wrong, the cladding looks nasty and the lighting scheme....dear god, tacky doesn't even begin to describe it, it's like they thought "hey this knda looks like an electric *****, why don't we make it look like one of those illuminated glowing dildos you'd expect to see in some cheap sex toy shop?"


----------



## riiga

*Skanskaskrapan, Gothenburg*









*Kannan, Linköping*









*Kronprinsen, Malmö*


----------



## Heidjer

Grand Lisboa, Macau
Revolution Tower, Panama City
Al Kazim Towers, Dubai


----------



## AsianDragons

university of technology sydney building 1
jin mao, shanghai
maha nakhon, bangkok


----------



## stardust

Revolution Tower in Panamá City??? :nono: How about this junk?:










(photo by Dr Drums)

Megapolis, the ugliest skyscraper in Panamá City by far!!! :down: :down: :down: hno: :no:

:runaway:


----------



## rubus

1) The two golden buckets, Astana, Kazakhstan. CHEESY!









2)Torre Agbar, Barcelona, Spain









3) Parliament, Astana, Kazakhstan


----------



## little universe

*Grand Lisboa - Macau* uke:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brusse/6896890607/sizes/l/





*Ping'an - Shanghai* uke:

China Ping An Insurance building, Shanghai by thewamphyri, on Flickr





*Emperor Hotel - Suburban Beijing (Yanjiao Town in Heibei Province)* uke:

The Emperor Hotel by yeldahtron, on Flickr





*The Fang Yuan Building - Shenyang* uke:

方圆大厦 / Fangyuan Mansion by Ccming, on Flickr


----------



## Rusthaksingay

Cagayan de Oro LimKetKai Tower.









It looks like a packaging for a cabinet or a maybe a fridge.


----------



## FloripaNation

Jack Rabbit Slim said:


> Im not sure if it's the very ugliest skyscraper in the world, as I haven't seen them all obviously, but if you say the words 'ugly skyscraper' the first image that comes to mind is ALWAYS Tore Agbar. It is so fugly as to almost be cool (I stress 'almost'). I know plenty of other people have already nominated it but I had to add my agreement.
> 
> And it isn't to do with phallic reasons like some people state, all scrapers are phallic to one degree or another, and you ony have to look at 40 St Mary Axe in London to see how a similar shape can look so outstanding, when the proportions of the building are done correctly, when there is a proper architect involved, when the cladding is classy and and the lighting scheme is suble and refined.
> 
> Tore Agbar is none of that, the shape is just....well it's a ***** lets face it, the proportions are all wrong, the cladding looks nasty and the lighting scheme....dear god, tacky doesn't even begin to describe it, it's like they thought "hey this knda looks like an electric *****, why don't we make it look like one of those illuminated glowing dildos you'd expect to see in some cheap sex toy shop?"


Crazy glowing ***** :nuts::nuts:


----------



## SkylineObsession

Some pretty cool looking skyscrapers being nominated in this topic!


----------



## Countach

jetmty1 said:


> -Cheap buildings. buldings who where never intended to be build for being a "luxury office" or a city icon, but just a big apparment complex still the cheap investment, ugly arquitecture combined with null maintainance equals a horrible eye sore, for example those apaprtments in sao paulo or *the building in milan*.


If you mean the Torre Velasca, it's not cheap at all


----------



## wink!

*Torre Agbar, Barcelona*









*Doha tower, Qatar*










*30 St Mary Axe, London (Gherkin)*









*Flame tower, Baku*









*Revolution Tower, Panama City*









*elepant tower, Bangkok*









*Aldar, Abu Dhabi*


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

did anyone read the rules?

-> max. 3 nominations
-> only 1 nomination for each city.


----------



## Judazzz

riiga said:


> *Skanskaskrapan, Gothenburg*


Holy crap, is that the end result of a high speed collision between a commie block, a lighthouse and a ship's bridge :lol:


Funny to see btw. how some here are pretty vocal, yet too dumb to understand what "personal opinion" means.


----------



## riiga

Judazzz said:


> Holy crap, is that the end result of a high speed collision between a commie block, a lighthouse and a ship's bridge :lol:


Whatever it is, it certainly isn't beautiful. :nuts:


----------



## player_1

The Ryugyong Hotel


----------



## Giorgio Calla

Weste Gate, Belgrade :nuts:










Zagrepchanka, Zagreb










Avaz Tower, Sarajevo


----------



## Reflex

Ponte City Apartments
Elephant Building


----------



## St.PauliBoy

Riverside Towers -- Minneapolis, USA
Grand Lisboa -- Macau
Times Tower -- Hong Kong

Can I nominate the Boston City Hall too? It's not a skyscraper, but it's certainly ugly!


----------



## Seppi93

There are many ugly and beautiful Skyscrapers in the world.
Here my Nominations because i think them ugly and they're famous.

*1. Taipei 101 - I've never liked this building.*









*2. Burj Khalifa - only huge..*









*3. 30 St Mary Axe - individual but i don't like this tower..*









Just my opinion


----------



## carzzz12

Just one nomination.

1) 30 St Mary Axe, London.


----------



## Feo

*MetLife Building, NYC*








bad ripoff and skyline destroyer


*Emperor Hotel, Yanjiao*








never heard of this before, It's the most ugly-funny thing in the world

Europarco, Rome








those bunny ears are horrible


----------



## yujinn

wrong post


----------



## Fab87

Countach said:


> If you mean the Torre Velasca, it's not cheap at all


Torre Velasca is a fucking luxurios highrise standing right in the centre of Milan, it's not a cheap commie block hno:

My god sometimes it's hard to handle SSC


----------



## Countach

Fab87 said:


> Torre Velasca is a fucking luxurios highrise standing right in the centre of Milan, it's not a cheap commie block hno:
> 
> My god sometimes it's hard to handle SSC


You are so right!


----------



## cloud32

It makes me depressed that Torre Agbar and 30 St Mary's Axe are all being nominated, they're some of my favorite buildings, both of which fit perfectly with their cities (e.g. Torre Agbar reflects the surrounding mountains and the mosaics of Gaudi's architecture, which have become a large part of Barcelona's street scene). 

Just becuase they're slighly phalic in shape doesn't make them ugly. And for those saying that the Gerkin ruined London's skyline, don't worry, it will soon be masked by other skyscrapers, including the even less good looking 20 Fenchurch Street, so you wont have to look at it for much longer. Also, the fact that it came second in the Eurocup says that the majority of people don't find it ugly at all. 

Rant over :nuts:


----------



## krkseg1ops

This is just your personal opinion, not a rant, and you are fully eligible to voice it. Some people, however, do not understand anything outside their mindset, ie. Chrysler/ESB/Gherkin are somehow revered by those people and any statement bashing these buildings is met with aggression. I suggest some of you here stop shoving those up our asses and accept the fact that beauty is in the eye of beholder.


----------



## sepul

Elephant building the ugliest by far.. not to mention the most ridiculous.


----------



## realitybites-u

one of ugliest skyscraper to me is eureka tower. it looks weird on every angle and the shape of this building is just awful. 




dnh310 said:


> Arts_Centre_2 por variationblogr, en Flickr


----------



## Fabeiro

Jack Rabbit Slim said:


> Im not sure if it's the very ugliest skyscraper in the world, as I haven't seen them all obviously, but if you say the words 'ugly skyscraper' the first image that comes to mind is ALWAYS Tore Agbar. It is so fugly as to almost be cool (I stress 'almost'). I know plenty of other people have already nominated it but I had to add my agreement.
> 
> And it isn't to do with phallic reasons like some people state, all scrapers are phallic to one degree or another, and you ony have to look at 40 St Mary Axe in London to see how a similar shape can look so outstanding, when the proportions of the building are done correctly, when there is a proper architect involved, when the cladding is classy and and the lighting scheme is suble and refined.
> 
> Tore Agbar is none of that, the shape is just....well it's a ***** lets face it, the proportions are all wrong, the cladding looks nasty and the lighting scheme....dear god, tacky doesn't even begin to describe it, it's like they thought "hey this knda looks like an electric *****, why don't we make it look like one of those illuminated glowing dildos you'd expect to see in some cheap sex toy shop?"


Then you definetely don't have a taste.






shelterbcn said:


> Algunas fotos sacadas de Flickr


----------



## Bezben

Yup, Torre Agbar still looks like a *****.. but I can definitely name about 50 other buildings that are uglier..


----------



## ruchirjain

*Antilia, Mumbai, India*

Antilia, Mumbai, India - the 27 storey residence of Mukesh Ambani...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antilia_(building)


----------



## Core Rising

Worst competition ever.


----------



## prakmrao

^^ Agree with the unnamed user. Still I would love to see Ambani's residence Tower "Antilia" rated the number ONE! :lol:


----------



## Thanial

Jan said:


> Thanks for voting all. We have a nice top-16 that will go head to head starting August 29
> 
> 01. Abraj Al-Bait, Mecca
> 02. Grand Lisboa, Macau
> 03. Al Yaqoub Tower, Dubai
> 04. Elephant Building, Bangkok
> 05. Revolution Tower, Panama
> 06. 30 St Mary Axe. London
> 07. Antilia, Mumbai
> 08. Ryugyong Hotel, Pyongyang
> 09. Torre Agbar, Barcelona
> 10. Guys Hospital, London
> 11. Marina Bay Sands, Singpore
> 12. Burj Khalifa, Dubai
> 13. Metlife, New York
> 14. Mercury Tower, Moscow
> 15. Taipei 101, Taipei
> 16. Tour Montparnasse, Paris


This seems like a pretty decent list, and I don't mean to criticise but I also seem to remember buildings like the one in Milan getting far more nominations than the likes of Burj Khalifa, Taipei 101 and Tour Montparnasse (as ugly as Montparnasse is!) Just wondering!


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

Where are the monstrosities of Frankfurt, Germany mentioned ? 

At least a position as hororary candidate for the Henninger Turm 
would be adaquate


----------



## ultEmate

Whoever nominated this beauty should go see doctor, it could be brain tumor or something even worse, I hope they'll help you.


----------



## George W. Bush

The Mekka Clock Tower and the Grand Lisboa are the two most ridiculous skyscrapers in the world.


----------



## il fenomeno

ultEmate said:


> Whoever nominated this beauty should go see doctor, it could be brain tumor or something even worse, I hope they'll help you.


hint: look at the facade.


----------



## ultEmate

Yeah, it's magnificent.


----------



## il fenomeno

yeah.... not

this tower looks like from the communist 70s. i think it will reach at least the quarterfinals in the contest.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

il fenomeno said:


> yeah.... not
> 
> this tower looks like from the communist 70s. i think it will reach at least the quarterfinals in the contest.


no, that's unlikely. In the first round the challenger is St. Mary Axe. 

And people will not vote for Axe, because they think it was ugly, the will vote for Axe to make one certain user angry.


----------



## SO143

i'd love to see the gherkin goes to the final round!  

this building deserves to be discussed and mentioned by many people in beauty or ugly competitions. 

a true iconic modern landmark and people from around the world are like "oh that's london" as soon as they see this building.


----------



## Brad

il fenomeno said:


> yeah.... not
> 
> this tower looks like from the communist 70s. i think it will reach at least the quarterfinals in the contest.


What's wrong about the communist architecture?


----------



## il fenomeno

basically nothing wrong with it. there are some impressing buildings of that area, along with many bad examples, of course. 

in case mercury tower is meant to resemble this era, it followed exactly the wrong examples imo. 
if it doesnt resemble anything and just is meant as a modernist building, it looks really 'out of time'. either way, no good architecture for me.


----------



## Tiaren

SO143 said:


> ...and people from around the world are like *"eeew, that's london"* as soon as they see this building.


Fixed your typo for you...


----------



## Los Earth

ultEmate said:


> Whoever nominated this beauty should go see doctor, it could be brain tumor or something even worse, I hope they'll help you.


I haven't seen a more beautiful photo of MCT for a long time


----------



## SO143

Tiaren said:


> Fixed your typo for you...


does not matter mate, because there's a saying "haters make me famous" 

and this term applies to the case of london as well! "haters make london famous" 

it's good to see this city is mentioned in many people's daily conversations! (whether good or bad)


----------



## goschio

1. Mecca monstrosity
2. Elephant building
3. Mercury Tower, Moscow


----------



## Andre_Filipe

Mercury Tower is phenomenal, y'all crazy.


----------



## mtsbjm1

THIS IS THE MOST RIDICULOUS NOMINATING CONTEST EVER !!! .


----------



## 3bdul3ziz

I agree with a few buildings that are nominated. however i cant believe that theses buildings were considered ugly :?










and 










hno: to me they look amazing !!! :nuts:


for me ... it would *probably* be:

.Transamerica Pyramid, SF 











.Elephant Building, Bangkok











.Ryugyong Hotel, Pyongyang	











:down: uke: uke:


----------



## JuMpStyLe4eVeR

FloripaNation said:


> Hahahah...
> 
> If the London's cucumber is phallic, what do you think of this one ? :lol::lol:
> 
> Torre Agbar, Jean Nouvel


this is beautiful, 30st mary axe is just horrible


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Ugliest skyscraper in the world, Minsk


----------



## glozag91

I agree, Burk Khalifa is tremendously ugly!!


----------



## glozag91

Torre insignia de la ciudad de México es horrible!!!


----------



## polonista

Seriously my beloved Elephant Tower? Please show some humor hno::duck:


----------



## izabella93

*gurke*

the gurke in london is like the vegetable....much water but more? no nothing...icard::tongue::baeh3::nono::down::storm::storm::storm::storm::storm:


----------



## Taller Better

Jan said:


> Hey guys, we're done nominating!


Hehe!! Three years later I guess it was just too enticing topic to stop! 


There are so many eyesplitting disasters out there it would be hard to pin down the ugliest. Some, like 30 st Mary Axe, make me scratch my head and ask:"Why"?. But as much as I don't particularly like it or think that it suits the beautiful city of London, there are some horror stories out there that are far worse. I do hope that the wave of novelty shaped buildings _("Oh, look.. it looks like a giant toaster")_ has come to an end.


----------



## Avangard-55

izabella93 said:


> the gurke in london is like the vegetable....much water but more? no nothing...icard::tongue::baeh3::nono::down::storm::storm::storm::storm::storm:


The gerkhin is the best in London. :bash:


----------



## Eric Offereins

Westpoint, Tilburg:









http://www.nieuwsredactie.net/2015/01/21/nieuwe-woontoren-eindhoven-toevallig-groter-dan-westpoint/


----------



## prakmrao

No one can beat this! India's richest person's poor taste!!


----------



## HRP4Life

Two World Trade Center, at least the ugly disaster of a new design.


----------

